# patching vinyl covered drywall



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

I saw this last week, and had to pass it along. A painter was patching nail holes, doorknob dings, etc, in vinyl covered drywall panels. The vinyl covering had a linen like texture to it. He "sanded" the patches with a wire brush, both vertically and horizontally. After painting, you could not tell where the patches were. I thought that was a pretty cool trick. The wire brush strokes matched the linen texture of the vinyl-covered drywall panels pretty darned close. I asked the painter about this technique, and he said he never tried it before. It just came to him as he was working last week, and he decided to try it. Anyhow... there you go.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Where there's a will there's a way! 

Just out of curiosity. Was it a flat paint?


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Sir Mixalot said:


> Just out of curiosity. Was it a flat paint?


No, I'm pretty sure it was what I'd call "eggshell". Definitely not flat, but not quite semi-gloss. Not sure what a real painter calls that particular sheen.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

Cool, necessity is the mother of invention!


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Reminds me of the time I needed to replace a piece of asbestos shingle like siding. Not being able to get any of that stuff, I cut a piece of luan ( yep luan) the size needed and scalloped the bottom edge to match the shingle siding. I then primed it on all sides. The side that would be facing out got an extra coat of priming. I then used a small toothed adhesive trowel to comb the vertical texture in it. When painted, it was it blended in pretty well.
Surprisingly, it is still holding up. May be hacking, but....it was all I had to work with and it was mine.


----------

